# KitanaVorr GMs again...but what?



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi!

I want to start GMing again, but with my schedule, I can only handle one game.

So its either start up a new game or restart one of old games of before.  This is a poll to see what the interest is.

My old games:

1.  In Character Character Game - good old round craziness as you play yourself trying to solve a mystery at the Ithacon, a convention held at Cornell University.

2. Resident Evil - 'nuff said

3. Gangs of Texas - complex drama set in Houston Texas during the Enron crisis - a mixture of drama, resident evil, and heavy on character development

4. Cowboy Bebop - 'nuff said

Possible New Games:

1. Combination of Metal Gear Solid and GI Joe - a secret ops team, location: Vietnam

2. Star Wars - this is an epic game that has two parts, it will take place once before Phantom Menace and then again after Return of the Jedi

3. Babylon 5 -> not sure yet when to set this

4. Redemption: Cyberpunk, Goth, futuristic mixture of Sci-Fi, Ancient History, Horror and Drama.  Ordinary human beings inducted into a supernatural world they never knew existed.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh man! My wish come true! To get on the ground floor of a KitanaVorr game. 

I would be up for anything but I prefer the last four with Star Wars in the lead!


----------



## Jemal (Nov 18, 2003)

ICCG.. Is it possible?  Could the great JIM and fellows finally get a shot at that vile beast that no sane man (Or woman) can tolerate... could the glowy power of the kitty finally enable the ENWorlders to defeat....
BARNEY?

in other news, This nation has also expressed interest in GoT and Babylon 5.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2003)

Well I have 8 Star Wars books that have never seen uses...  

Star Wars, I like the concept too as it is very intriguing.  If it doesn't win I want to know more about what could have been.


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, that's a tough one as they all sound (and I'm certain they would be) outstanding . . . 

My preference would be GoT then Star Wars (followed by Redemption and RE).

Keia


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2003)

ICCG! For I didn't have a chance to learn how to activate Sub-Zero's suit.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 18, 2003)

not that I see myelf making the cut anyway but I just had to vote for cyberpunk. It's an addiction. Thenerver there is a chance I must vote for Cyberpunk. 
...must vote for Cyberpunk...
*crawls back in his hole*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Heh heh.

I don't think there has ever been a game quite like ICCG...its a scary story GM's tell their players to get them to behave...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 18, 2003)

My first vote goes to Gangs of Texas, of course.   Those characters were just too well developed to be let go.

Of the new ones, I'm most interested in Redemption.  So I call dibs on that!!!


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted for Star Wars.  I haven't had a chance to use my new Revised Core Book yet, and every SW game I've ever joined has so far died a painful death.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmm.  If I was actually _in_ any of your old games, I'd vote for Cowboy Bebop.  Mmm, bebop....

But since I'm not, Redemption.  Gothic supernatural, w00t w00t.  Star Wars in a respectable second.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

More thoughts on Redemption:

Redemption would run much like Gangs of Texas did with the same intensity of characters and the same tightly woven plot.  I would prefer a small group of players to start with, maybe 4.  There will be probably 2 phases to the game itself.

Redemption: Original Sin
Phase one would take place in the modern era, albeit a bit darker. Those players would be the beginning of the Story itself or Chronicle, however you want to call it to get in the mood.

Redemption: The War of Evolution
Phase two takes place one hundred years into the future.  The players from the first phase would now be "elders" or experienced ones.  The new players for the second phase come in along with a little twist to make it a bit interesting.  Hoping to see some interesting power struggles among the groups.

If anybody survives, a possible epilogue which is titled Redemption itself.

I'll talk about Star Wars in another post.


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted for Star Wars. I have (had) a chance of getting into this one, and if you don't look after your own interests, who will?

But it is terrible having charcters half into a story and never finding out how it ends. I suppose I am saying that I feel that the charcters in ICCG, CB and GoT have a better claim to your time than my (potential) one.

Oh well.


----------



## neoweasel (Nov 19, 2003)

Out of rampant curiosity (because I'm not really expecting to get far enough forward in the line to actually play) what's the game system(s) that you're looking to run?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2003)

I couldn't resist voting for Redemption, seems too good of an idea to let pass by.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Nov 19, 2003)

_Babylon 5_!!! I've been waiting for some good buzz to start on these boards.  A game set during the third season (2260) would be great! Rangers, Technomages and Shadows... Oh my!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Nov 19, 2003)

...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Nov 19, 2003)

My first triple post. Yaay for me.


----------



## Calim (Nov 19, 2003)

I am voting for Star Wars as well hoping that this one will not die and I have a chance to get in.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 19, 2003)

I voted GoT, followed by Redemtion. I'd really love to get GoT going again, though the Redemtion thing sounds full of potential as well.

Fanog


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey there Kitana, welcome back!

As usual, I'm completely torn.  Loved GoT, and I was but a humble spectator!  Then there's all the other games of yours I was in that died a premature death... but now I'm really curious about Redemption, or Star Wars... too many choices...

If I had to choose my top 5(!), I'd go:
GoT
Redemption
Star Wars
Resident Evil
Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oohh, so many choices...They all look so tempting...Which would I like best...
I loved the GoT game and the D20 Modern system, but I am voting a little different.

1) Redemption:  Never played Cyberpunk, but something about the concept is totaly drawing me in.

2) The Dragon Empire:  I am a fool for G.I.Joe and the first game I became an ENWorld spectator to was Metal Gear/Joe.

3) Star Wars:  Signed up for it last time, had an amazing time in the short lived game I was in.  Would love to play in Star Wars instead of always running it(real life).

Thanks Kitana!
Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2003)

Of course if the ICCG started up, I would be insane not to get in on that.  
Or is that insane if I did?  
Either way!

Nuke


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> Out of rampant curiosity (because I'm not really expecting to get far enough forward in the line to actually play) what's the game system(s) that you're looking to run?




Well Revised SW for the Star Wars game of course. Everything else, I usually use d20 Modern but I might switch out to something else like Spycraft.

But for those of you who have been in my games, its more about the roleplaying than the game system.  I really only use the game system for combat, but even then only to add the element of randomness, risk, and the unexpected into the story.

It is all about character development.  And if you can roleplay yourself very well out of the situation, then it doesn't matter what the dice say, you got it.  In fact, my players don't even have to know the system or own the book.  You just tell me what you want to do and I will find a way to make it happen.

My games are strictly all about roleplaying and I take a very active role as the Storyteller, Games Master, etc.  Rule-mongers need not apply, kind of thing.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, I seriously doubt that you have even the slightest shadow of a notion who the hell I am, and hence I also seriosuly doubt that I ahve even the slightest shadow of a chance of playing in this game, but I voted supernatural cyberpunk anyway, 'cos it sounded cool.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2003)

I liked Cowboy Bebop but whatever you decide is good for me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

Some information about the Star Wars game:

Currently two episodes:

Episode One takes place about 20 years before the Phantom Menace occurs.  It involves a small group of people, none of them exemplary and everyone just ordinary common citizens of the Republic (meaning you're not going to start out on the level as Princess Leia but like Han Solo or Luke Skywalker).  It involves a civilization located far in the outer rim, at the edge of the Unknown Regions.

Episode Two occurs roughly 5 or 10 years after Return of the Jedi during the slow degredation of the Empire.  Most of the original characters will be dead unless you're a long lived race or Jedi, will be dead by then unless you're merely a child in the first Episode as 60 years would have passed by.

Actions taken in Episode One will affect greatly the beginning of Episode Two, and I hope you enjoy how I will work that out with the larger Star Wars story so that we don't change any cannon either.  In fact, what you do causes the whole prequel/sequel trilogies itself....

Limitation on Jedi:  I will not allow more than 2 Jedi in the group, if even that many.

Style-Mood: Will be much darker than the Star Wars movie


----------



## Calim (Nov 19, 2003)

Would want to play a Lando type character in either time frame of the Star Wars game.


----------



## neoweasel (Nov 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well Revised SW for the Star Wars game of course. Everything else, I usually use d20 Modern but I might switch out to something else like Spycraft.
> 
> But for those of you who have been in my games, its more about the roleplaying than the game system.  I really only use the game system for combat, but even then only to add the element of randomness, risk, and the unexpected into the story.
> 
> ...



To some extent, I find that having some sort of mechanics to figure out what a character can DO helps enormously to figure out exactly what they're LIKE.

For instance:  I had a character that I wanted to be really good at interacting with... somewhat shady people.  He was to be the sort of person who got things DONE (whether or not anyone else approved of his methods).  There was a bunch of personality filling out that isn't really pertinent right now.  Once I hacked together the character, I had taken a homebrew feat called "Social Chameleon" (gave a bonus to disguise and gather information - you can't manipulate people unless you can figure out what they want, right?).  I sat back and realized that he would just fade into the background unless he was interested in something and really put himself forward.  I changed some of the skills around to make him more of a subtle manipulator rather than a blatant, charming "Face"-type character.

Anyways, that's how I think about such things.  YMMV, and all that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Some information about the Star Wars game:
> 
> Style-Mood: Will be much darker than the Star Wars movie




Ohhhh! Ohhhh!  

_Jumping up and down which his hand raised_

Pick me!!  Pick me!!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 20, 2003)

Agree with Shatterstone.  Haven't had a chance to play a Star Wars game and I'd love to be in on it.  If not, Redemption sounds cool, as does Resident Evil.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 20, 2003)

I was clamouring to join in the Star Wars game you were working on before your hiatus, and now I'm clamouring to join the SW game you're planning now 

And if you don't do that, I'd love to see a B5 game start up...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> To some extent, I find that having some sort of mechanics to figure out what a character can DO helps enormously to figure out exactly what they're LIKE.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, but I was talking about gameplay, not character creation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

The dark side is my friend


----------



## neoweasel (Nov 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Yes, but I was talking about gameplay, not character creation.



Ah.  Well, color me embarassed, then.  I misinterpreted your meaning.  I guess that we're rather in agreement about things, then.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Hmm...ok  there here the down-selected choices:

ICCG
Gangs of Texas
Star Wars
Redemption


----------



## sophist (Nov 21, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Hmm...ok  there here the down-selected choices:
> 
> ICCG
> Gangs of Texas
> ...




Sorry, but one more support for Bebop here. This series certainly combines the coolness of Shadowrun 1st Ed. and the visions of Transhuman Space.

Too bad the others got more votes.
Have fun.


----------



## neoweasel (Nov 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Hmm...ok  there here the down-selected choices:
> 
> ICCG
> Gangs of Texas
> ...



If you end up doing either ICCG or Gangs of Texas I'd like to throw my name into the hat.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 22, 2003)

Kitana,
If someone did not like the way the poll was looking, could they bribe you to sway your decision?

Not that I would do that.

Nuke
(Who just got paid today)


----------



## Velenne (Nov 22, 2003)

Ya seeing as how some of us are pimping your PbP's in other threads?  

I think I heard Keia volunteering to do some home/car repairs for you too....


----------



## rbingham2000 (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets see...the only D20 game I have that's somewhat current is D20 Modern, so no Star Wars for me (I assume you're using the Star Wars Revised Edition?). I was thinking of playing a Han Solo-style smuggler or a Jedi Padawan. Ah well...

Too bad Cowboy Bebop's out of the lineup -- I would have loved to play in that game, especially after reading the Funky Martian Monks thing. Kind of a shame.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 22, 2003)

rbingham2000 said:
			
		

> Lets see...the only D20 game I have that's somewhat current is D20 Modern, so no Star Wars for me (I assume you're using the Star Wars Revised Edition?). I was thinking of playing a Han Solo-style smuggler or a Jedi Padawan. Ah well...
> 
> Too bad Cowboy Bebop's out of the lineup -- I would have loved to play in that game, especially after reading the Funky Martian Monks thing. Kind of a shame.





D20 Modern is all I've ever used before but I want to try new systems.

Yes, I wish I could reopen ALL of my games but I just don't have the time yet.  I mean right now I work 6 days a week (seriously) and for the last 2 weeks I have not gone a day without having to go into work.

I actually might be able to do ICCG plus 1 heavy hitter game.  ICCG has always been fairly easy to run because its just so random and relaxed.

If only combat wasn't such a heavy thing, I could run every game, but it takes me two hours to do all the combat calculations depending on what is going on.    

Resident Evil- oy - that game too forever to write!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 22, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ya seeing as how some of us are pimping your PbP's in other threads?
> 
> I think I heard Keia volunteering to do some home/car repairs for you too....




Carlos has always been a pimp....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 22, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kitana,
> If someone did not like the way the poll was looking, could they bribe you to sway your decision?
> 
> Not that I would do that.
> ...




lol hehe - hmm....

Well what the poll lets me know is if I will have enough people interested in a game to play it.

Eventually the decision is on me to decide what I can do or want to do.

I'd love to do a Babylon 5 but I realized that I don't have enough written down on it to start right away if I did and I'd rather not make people wait months to see anything from me.

ICCG - easy to start off with and actually they're very close to the end of the game

Gangs of Texas - already well plotted out and the characters are close to a very climatic moment

Star Wars - I'm a huge HUGE SW fan so that is simple right there to finish the script and head  everyone out

Redemption - probably the most work out of all of them, but I've really been in the mood for something gothic and supernatural on these boards


----------



## Fanog (Nov 22, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well what the poll lets me know is if I will have enough people interested in a game to play it.




Did you need a poll for _that_? Was there ever a doubt in you mind?

Hehe...   

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Nov 22, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> I think I heard Keia volunteering to do some home/car repairs for you too....




Hey, now. . . I wasn't the only one . .  but I thought my offer was pretty darn good.  

Keia


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2003)

whatever it takes, looks good


----------



## Rybaer (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmm...I seem to recall having sent in my character "application" for the Star Wars game back in July(?) when the game was first proposed.  Dewt Kibbets, as dashing a scoundrel as a besalisk can be.  So, I guess my vote would have to go with that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 25, 2003)

Alright!

I've decided to do ICCG first while I work on another game (GoT, SW, or Redemption).

So my question is - who's interested in ICCG?  The game is almost complete!


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 25, 2003)

I never actually in on that one.  I know the basic premise, and that's about it.  Any chance to get in now?


----------



## Jemal (Nov 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Alright!
> 
> I've decided to do ICCG first while I work on another game (GoT, SW, or Redemption).
> 
> So my question is - who's interested in ICCG?  The game is almost complete!




OOOH, OOOH, OOOOOOH!!! ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!


!
please?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> So my question is - who's interested in ICCG?  The game is almost complete!




I'll have to pass; I don't really have any interest in role-playing myself...     But do keep me in mind for Star Wars.


----------



## neoweasel (Nov 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Alright!
> 
> I've decided to do ICCG first while I work on another game (GoT, SW, or Redemption).
> 
> So my question is - who's interested in ICCG?  The game is almost complete!



I've already stated my interest, but I shall do so again, so as to reduce the probability of being overlooked.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 25, 2003)

The thing about ICCG is that it is an open recruitment.

Anybody can join and there is no limit on the number of people.  People come and go all the time in all manner of odd shapes, forms, whatever.

Its a fantastical world - with all kinds of odd things happening, some of which you might recognize, some of which - maybe not so.  Bizaare and unexpected are always nice.    

D20 Modern

New players start off as Level 1  (don't worry you level FAST)

Previous players - you start off where you left off

I'll start a recruitment thread tonight with explanations galore

I'll work on each of the 3 games over the holiday (GoT, SW, Redemption) and then decide which one.  I like 'em all.  So hard to choose!  I wish I could do all 4 but that would be insane in the membrane!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

Is DMoholic a word? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is DMoholic a word?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee





if it is - I've got it!

 

Do they have rehab centers for that?


----------



## neoweasel (Nov 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> if it is - I've got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have rehab centers for that?



No, but that's mostly a plot by players to keep people like you doing you bidding.


Bwa, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha _hackspluttercough_

Ahem.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> if it is - I've got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have rehab centers for that?




Sure we do...  right over in the Living Enworld forum....  really.  Go have a look.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Nov 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Alright!
> 
> I've decided to do ICCG first while I work on another game (GoT, SW, or Redemption).
> 
> So my question is - who's interested in ICCG?  The game is almost complete!





Egad! I'd go so far as to even figure out what to do with those levels I had lying around. Even if I did vote for GOT.    

Glad to see that you're back, by the way.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL

Well my thing is - if someone GM's a Star Wars game (in that other thread) then I can put mine on hold.  Right?

 

GoT, Redemption, Star Wars - argh!  Can't decide which one!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Well my thing is - if someone GM's a Star Wars game (in that other thread) then I can put mine on hold.  Right?



I don't think so...   Or I atleast hope not.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 27, 2003)

Happy Turkey Day to all us yanks!


----------

